# Voyant rouge bizarre ! ! !



## tigerlily57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai un ptit souci avec mon MacBook.
Je n'ai plus de son et un voyant rouge bizarre sort de la sortie son, sur le côté avec le logo du casque... 

Quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient....? Un mauvais réglage peut-être.


Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Novembre 2009)

tu as activé la sortie numérique... va voir sans les prefernecs systeme puis son et rebascule sur haut-parleur interne


----------



## tigerlily57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Ah !
Autre souci, ce que tu me dit de faire, je peux pas.

Je ne peux pas sélectionner haut parleur, il n'y est pas...


----------



## tombom (15 Novembre 2009)

le probleme a ete souvent evoqué..
il faut titiller avec un cur dans...
je cherche dans google, ne fais rien pour l'instant


--------
voila je viens de regarder

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/sortie-audio-rouge-266436.html

je suis sur que en faisant une recheche sur macgé tu trouveras plusieur cas similaire au tien et un solution ...
faut penser a l'outil "rechercher" ^^


----------



## anneee (15 Novembre 2009)

Petit hors-sujet pour dire à tigerlily57 ( que je salue et à qui je souhaite la bienvenue ) d'aller lire ce post où il est expliqué comment poster une image sur Macgé.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## miz_ici (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour. 
La plupart du temps, pour remedier a ce soucis, il suffit de BRANCHER / DEBRANCHER un casque audio ou des ecouteurs dans cette sortie son.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Sinon, prendre un cure-dent et le glisser doucement au fond et faire le tour sur la paroi (le but étant de passer devant le capteur de 'fiche longue').
Normalement, la lumière s'arrête dès que le capteur est activé (il interprétera le passage du cure-dent comme une fiche numérique qui vient d'être enlevée).

Sinon, pour les plus pessimistes, il y avait aussi le cas ou c'était les carte mère qui étaient défectueuses.


----------



## tigerlily57 (15 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu...

tombom: je vais aller faire un tour sur macgé, merci du tuyau. 

anneee: désolé, j'ai pas encore l'habitude de ce forum, promis je vais faire attention. :rose:

miz_ici: je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, mais rien n'y change...


----------



## anneee (15 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y avait rien de méchant, on est tous passé par là 

à bientôt


----------



## tigerlily57 (15 Novembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Sinon, prendre un cure-dent et le glisser doucement au fond et faire le tour sur la paroi (le but étant de passer devant le capteur de 'fiche longue').
> Normalement, la lumière s'arrête dès que le capteur est activé (il interprétera le passage du cure-dent comme une fiche numérique qui vient d'être enlevée).
> 
> Sinon, pour les plus pessimistes, il y avait aussi le cas ou c'était les carte mère qui étaient défectueuses.



Aïe... si c'est la carte mère ça craint !
J'ai déjà changé le disque dur il n'y a même pas 1 mois.
J'ai pas les moyens pour une carte mère (est-ce que je risques de perdre mes données...?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------




anneee a dit:


> Il n'y avait rien de méchant, on est tous passé par là
> 
> à bientôt



Oui je sais... t'inquiète je l'ai bien pris !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Ben avant de savoir si c'est la carte mère (j'aurais pt'et pas du le dire  ?) tu pourrais essayer le coup du cure-dent qui AMHA à plus de chance de fonctionner


----------



## freezet (15 Novembre 2009)

Entre et sors doucement la prise audio  ( ou le curedent ) en tournant doucement autour.   tu sentiras à un moment qu'il y a qqchose qui s'enfonce un peu. Ne panique pas, ça finira par marcher et achète-toi des hauts-parleurs avec prise usb :rateau:.
Vu le nombre de gens qui ont eu le problème, c'est un défaut de conception. J'aimereais bien savoir si Apple a rectifié le tir sur les nouveaux modèles et les macbook pro


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si c'est defaut de conception mais&#8230; je pense qu'Apple ne peux pas faire grand chose niveau matériel. La detection se joue sur la difference de longueur de l'embout : s'il est court > analogique ; long numérique (et rien, HP internes).
Après, pt'et qu'au niveau soft (le controlleur qui fait remonter l'info au système comme quoi un cable numérique viens d'être connecté (alors que c'est un cable analogique qui vient d'être sorti&#8230 il y a peut-être un travail de logique à faire (si cable audio analgique debranché && cable audio numérique branché alors&#8230; cable analogique debranché).
Bref, c'est surement à revoir niveau soft (parce que niveau matériel, c'est pareil pour tout le monde).

P.S : en fait si, c'est un défaut de conception parce que les autres (le reste du monde) n'ont pas ce problème


----------



## tigerlily57 (16 Novembre 2009)

La méthode du cure-dent à fonctionné... 

Mais dès que je remets des oreillettes, ça revient !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

La prise n'est pas sale ? (pas de poussière, de cheveux&#8230; ?)
As tu essayé avec une autre paire d'écouteurs (parce que ça peut être le connecteur qui est 'défecteux', cad trop long)


----------



## tigerlily57 (16 Novembre 2009)

Non apparement c'est pas sale et j'ai des oreillettes Apple !
Je comprend pas pourquoi ça continue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Essaye si possible avec autre chose que des oreillettes Apple (prends le premier casque que tu as sous la main, c'est juste pour essayer).


----------



## tigerlily57 (16 Novembre 2009)

J'ai rien d'autre en prise jack...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Ecouteurs iPod (classiques) ou iPod Touch/iPhone ?
Parce que les nouveaux écouteurs les connectiques pour le micros&#8230; et pt'et qu'Apple à rallongé (de peu) la prise jack&#8230; quelque part entre la longueur d'un jack classique et d'une prise numérique&#8230;


----------



## tigerlily57 (16 Novembre 2009)

Ce sont des écouteurs Ipod que j'ai et je les acheté y a à peine 1an...

Tu penses qu'ils serait trop long...?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Je viens d'essayer quelque chose... lol

Lorsque je les enlève (d'un coup sec on va dire, mais pas brutal non plus), j'ai plus du son.
Et lorsque je les enlève doucement en tournant un peu, le son reste... 

Alors là je comprend plus rien. Mon Mac serait-il sensible...?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Ça influe surement sur la mesure du capteur et ça modifie donc la sortie, mais après 
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un subterfuge, le problème n'est pas résolu (et ne le sera pas avec cette paire en tout cas).

Enfin, pour Ipod, tu es pardonnée, mais c'est vraiment exceptionnel hein. Heureusement que @macuserman et sa clique de conventions ne sont pas là


----------

